# $3,700/hr job



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Clickbaity enough?

Due to the Equifax breach, they are offering compensation if your SSN is eligible. Use the online form to check if you are. You can file a claim for $125, or go into greater detail for a higher claim.

My wife and I were eligible , and the form took 4 minutes to fill out. $250 in four minutes is over $3,700/hr, haha. Seriously though, check your details.

I'll report back if it actually pays out.


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

Hey sweet thanks for the info! Me and my wife both qualified as well! Free money!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Funny you posted this as I just filled it out last night. Only way you'll probably need to verify anything is if you click yes to needing paid hourly for work to undo any issues or claims over 20k.


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

I didn't see anything saying how long it would take to get the check, did you guys?


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

90 days


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Wife and I applied yesterday.


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

NICE! We both qualify as well. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I believe the fund is $380,500,000. If claims exceed that amount payout will be less. Equifax will add up to another $125,000,000 as needed though. No timeline on when payout will be though.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> Clickbaity enough?
> 
> Due to the Equifax breach, they are offering compensation if your SSN is eligible. Use the online form to check if you are. You can file a claim for $125, or go into greater detail for a higher claim.
> 
> ...


What is considered greater details?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

You can claim more, much more, if you have proof of actual identity theft or time spent dealing with it. You'll have to upload your documented proof.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks @dfw_pilot ! Just made a claim. Wife wasn't eligible (thankfully, i guess).

Although I was clicking on this to see about a new entrepreneurial goldmine!


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

> 10. What if I already have credit monitoring or identity protection services?
> Settlement Benefit: Cash Alternative Reimbursement Compensation: If you already have some other kind of credit monitoring or protection services, and do not claim the free Credit Monitoring Services available through the settlement, you may file a claim for Alternative Reimbursement Compensation for up to $125. To claim Alternative Reimbursement Compensation you must certify that you have some form of credit monitoring or protection services on the date you submit your claim form and that you will keep those services for a minimum of six (6) months.
> 
> You should keep in mind that:
> ...


https://www.equifaxbreachsettlement.com/faq

Since only $31M is being split for these claims out of the total $380M, I'm betting that it ends up being like $5-20 per person. Also this "settles" with them, so you couldn't sue them later on if your identity is stolen due to the breach.


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

^
Big business is screwing us? No way!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

smurg said:


> > 10. What if I already have credit monitoring or identity protection services?
> > Settlement Benefit: Cash Alternative Reimbursement Compensation: If you already have some other kind of credit monitoring or protection services, and do not claim the free Credit Monitoring Services available through the settlement, you may file a claim for Alternative Reimbursement Compensation for up to $125. To claim Alternative Reimbursement Compensation you must certify that you have some form of credit monitoring or protection services on the date you submit your claim form and that you will keep those services for a minimum of six (6) months.
> >
> > You should keep in mind that:
> ...


You could be correct but when I filled out the form it said $125 check...so we shall see???


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

New articles out with FTC stating not to expect anywhere near $125.

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/sorry-youre-not-getting-125-from-the-equifax-settlement-ftc-says-2019-07-31


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Dang it, I knew I shouldn't have publicized it here!


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

So if its going to be less money shouldn't we get the option of opting back out? Kinda false advertising isnt it? Id rather bail out if theyre gonna send me a check for 4 dollars in 6 months.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Equifax only ever had $31 million set aside for these claims. But with so many people signing up maybe I'll get $5. I'll take it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Equifax only ever had $31 million set aside for these claims. But with so many people signing up maybe I'll get $5. I'll take it.


Hmm. The 10 years of free credit monitoring is quickly sounding like the better deal. Or can they reduce that too?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Hmm. The 10 years of free credit monitoring is quickly sounding like the better deal. Or can they reduce that too?


My opinion only: "Free credit monitoring" is worthless. Most people can get it from their bank or credit card company anyway if they really want it. IMO, frozen credit is the free and safe answer, and negates the need for monitoring.

My 0.02¢ (which is what I now expect from this class action, haha.)


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm. The 10 years of free credit monitoring is quickly sounding like the better deal. Or can they reduce that too?
> ...


My credit is frozen through the 3 major bureaus and two smaller ones. Chex Systems and another small one I can't remember now.

I paid $10 before so it's nice that it's free now. And agree on the free monitoring. Anytime I open a credit card my phone goes nuts from so all the alerts.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Innovis


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Innovis


That's the one!


----------

